# NOBLESVILLE, IN:"Tucker" Needs Foster Home or GSD Rescue ASAP!



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Tucker was forwarded to me by a rescue contact in IN. He is in the Humane Society for Hamilton County in Noblesville, IN so he is not in danger of being put down, but kennel life is getting to him and he needs to get out as soon as possible. All of the information I have is included in the post below and I do not know anything more about this dog or his condition (Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth - he DOES NOT have EPI). *

*The Humane Society is desperately looking for a foster/adoptive home or a dedicated GSD rescue who can help him and get him out of the kennel - they say his life could be at stake due to the effects of being kenneled for so long. The contact e-mail is given in the post below. NO CATS! *

*Noblesville, IN is near Indianapolis, IN. *

*TUCKER*









URGENT: Please share this post about our sweet boy, Tucker. He is starting to give up.

Tucker is a 3 year old, pure breed German Shepherd. He was surrendered to us in October because of health issues his owner could no longer afford. Tucker was literally skin and bones suffering from very painful perianal fistulas that were aggravated by his dietary issues. We have invested a great deal of money, time and effort to identify a treatment plan that will give Tucker the chance at a quality life. And we are so relieved to tell you, we do have him on the right path. 

A holistic veterinarian and German Shepherd owner herself has helped us identify Tucker's real issue...Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth. He has been tested for and does not have EPI (Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency). With steroid treatment and other medications along with a special diet, Tucker is gaining weight and processing food properly. But, we have reached a point where Tucker simply must be in a foster home to recover further and gain much needed weight. The stress of living in the kennel 24/7 is fighting against all of our efforts. Tucker is depressed and giving up. His life is at stake.

We are hoping, and praying, that one of you would be willing to open your heart and home to this well-mannered, highly intelligent, neutered boy who knows all of his basic commands including sit, down, shake, roll over, beg and leave it! He is loving and affectionate, he is good with some dogs....but no cats. A meet and greet would be required with your current dogs. 

For more information about Tucker and what would be required to foster and care for him, please email Rebecca Stevens at [email protected]. 

Please...if you can help Tucker, don't wait.

Sincerely,
Rebecca Stevens
Executive Director
Humane Society for Hamilton County
[email protected]


----------



## mickeyroyalty (Aug 19, 2012)

I had a beautiful GSD with perianal fistulas. It is an immune system disease and difficult to treat. I got the definitive diagnosis from a vet and used cyclosporine to treat the dog for 3 years. However she would relapse every year and cyclosporine is very expensive. This disease is common in GSDs and a real trial for the owner and the dog. I had my dog from birth and this came on age 10. She live to 13 but it was difficult. I have a medical background and it was still a challenge.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Contact Bruce McNabb at First Friends K9 in Fishers. He may be willing to foster.

(317) 842-4199


----------

